# baby goat havingproblem urinating



## stone hill farm (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, Waylon is about 5 mo old and is having problems peeing.  He appears to be uncomfortable when he does go but he is still going !  He was treated 2 wks ago for this and we gave since removed frain from their diet...Any helpful advice would be appreciated  --thanks


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 29, 2015)

Sounds like it could be UC. Do you have any ammonium chloride?

What type of hay is he on? Do you give him any treats? If so what are they?


----------



## stone hill farm (Jun 29, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Sounds like it could be UC. do not ou have any ammonium chloride?
> 
> What type of hay is he on? Do you give him any treats? If so what are they?


Yes, i give him ammonium chloride.  He is on 2nd cut hay, mixture. No we really don't give him treats.  He is Nygerian Dwarf


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 30, 2015)

How is he doing?


----------



## stone hill farm (Jul 1, 2015)

He is doing better and is seemingly more comfortable with each passing day and some meds i picked up from the Vet.
Fingers crossed he kicks it this time.  Any suggestions on how to make the Ammonium Chloride more appealing to him ?  I give it to him with water and also mix a small amount into the protein powder but he is really NOT liking it.

Thanks


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 1, 2015)

You may just have to drench him with it to make sure he gets enough of it.


----------

